# Sinus infection



## lotocats (May 5, 2003)

I have a cat with a sinus infection. It's not in his chest, just his sinuses. He feels fine, eating well, etc. Just has this green stuff coming out when he sneezes. I'm putting him on Baytril. Does anyone have any natural remedies they could share?


----------



## lotocats (May 5, 2003)

He's on Baytril. I was just wondering if there was more I could do. I always investigate natural remedies as some have proven wonderful.


----------



## lotocats (May 5, 2003)

he has been diagnosed by a vet, but no, he hasn't had any cultures. I said I was puttig him on Baytril because we had tried Clavamox and that didn't seem to work. If he's not better in a week on Baytril then I will ask my vet to do further testing. Thanks for your concern, but my cats get the best of veterinary care even when I can't afford to bring myself to the doctor. I was asking about homeopathic remedies to help enhance what I'm already doing, i.e., herbs, vitamings, anything to boost his immune system. I'll keep you posted on his progress.


----------



## lotocats (May 5, 2003)

I am not self medicating!!!! My vet prescribes all medicines I give to my pets. Sorry you don't understand my way of speaking. I'm from down South, you know those stupid folk!!! When I refer to we I'm speaking of me and my vet. We work as a team. I can't afford to call a homeopathic vet for advice. I just wanted to know if anyone on this board had similar experience and could recommend something. I don't know where you get your knowledge of animal care, but I find other pet owners are far more knowlegable about some things than any vet is. Especially people like myself who deal with hundreds of animals. If we're not on this board to share information, what are we doing, just killing time? I come to this board to learn and hopefully along the way educate someone else who needs it.


----------



## lotocats (May 5, 2003)

Meowie cat, do me a favor, don't respond to anymore of my posts. I don't appreciate your condecending attitude.


----------



## lotocats (May 5, 2003)

How many animals do you deal with? I deal with hundreds. I never put an animal at risk and resent your insinuating that I do. 

No animal has ever died in my care due to my not providing proper medical attention. Although I just buried one not long ago because the vet left a sponge in her when he spayed her 8 months earlier. My baby died a horrible death because the 3 vets I took her to trying to save her life didn't know what was wrong. By the time I got to the 4th. one she was dead!! She became ill and within 5 days and 4 vets later, she was dead.

I am very happy that I now have a vet who is competent and caring. He's 76 years young and treats each animal like it's his only patient. I prayed for a vet like this for a long time.

I am very knowlegeable about many diseases and illnesses in cats, but I never assume I know more than a vet. However, any good vet will tell you that the owner usually knows the cat better than they. I have 2 vets who refer clients to me if they have a cat with feluk/aids or herpes. My experience is extensive in these areas. I've owned and cared for over 30. 

Experience as they say is the best teacher.


----------



## lotocats (May 5, 2003)

It appears Meowie that you don't have anyone to talk to so you come to this board to insult and riducule others. This conversation is over, I won't be answering you again so keep talking and maybe someone else will answer you!!


----------

